# Aquascaping - DIY or ask for help?



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

After amassing 150 lbs of live rock and stacking them halfasssedly (c), I have come to realize that my aquascape is neither pretty nor stable.

My challenge is that with 9 fish, 50+ inverts, and a whole bunch of frags, I'm afraid that I'll kill half of the guys if I try to reaquascape, and just as bad, crack some of my glass by dropping some rocks.

After doing some research, I like the idea of using PVC pipes as a base and then drilling to ensure rocks stay secured - and am considering doing so.

At the same time, I'd love the help of some seasoned vets.

So here's my question to you:


Do you use PVC / expoy / some kind of support? 
Any excellent aquascaping resources you can refer?
Do you know of any awesome folks in the GTA (I'm in Richmond Hill) who offer such services at a reasonable price?

Much thanks for the responses as always.

Cheers


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

You will probably get into propagating coral and pest/irratant removal in the future.

learning aquascaping is best.


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

how about some pictures to see what you are working with? What size tank is it?

My biggest advice is to go with the amount of rock and shapes that look pleasing to you and not to worry about how much rock you are using so much.


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Tagging along since I will need this information for my upcoming tank 

I found this article interesting, but its mostly focussed on looks, rather than how to hold the rocks together.

http://www.h2oplusomething.com/inde...72:aquascaping&catid=52:aquascaping&Itemid=64


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

you can drill it and use acrylic rods to hold it into place, also use lots of putty for extra support.


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi thmh,

Where did you get the acrylic rods.

Which putty are you using? The Oatey's "Fix-it" from Home Depot?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

jd81 said:


> Hi thmh,
> 
> Where did you get the acrylic rods.
> 
> Which putty are you using? The Oatey's "Fix-it" from Home Depot?




Plastic world. If you tell me what size, I can put it with your stuff
Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

jd81 said:


> Hi thmh,
> 
> Where did you get the acrylic rods.
> 
> Which putty are you using? The Oatey's "Fix-it" from Home Depot?


plastic world and i use reef safe putty ie: D-D there are better putty out there.


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys.

Jon: I don't know what size I will need yet  I will start working on the aquascape in 2-3 weeks


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

jd81 said:


> Thanks for the info guys.
> 
> Jon: I don't know what size I will need yet  I will start working on the aquascape in 2-3 weeks


Well, to help you decide. Go to the hardware store, drill bits section. Then decide how much you are willing to spend on a bit long enough to get through the rock. Then you know what size rod you need!

They have some bits that are 24". You can also get bit holders that are pretty long too.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

if your tight on cash, i recommend going to home depot and buy or rent all their tools, then you can just return it after your done


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

if the rock is live, you can do something like i did. no matter what aquascaping is a huge pain in the ass but worth it IMO. 

i removed all the coral from the rocks first off, put them in the sand bed. then i filled up a container with salt water and brought it up to temp, you want to minimize die-off from the rock. have a game plan of what you want to accomplish. 

then i took a hammer and chizel, and started to break up the rock in the tub, (get a good quality tub before you punch a hole right through the container and end up with a butt load of dirty water on your floor) then start to make your shapes/scape, i used the aqua putty stuff to keep it together. 

for my next tank, i'm going to do the same thing with the dry rock except have it in the water. buy the dry rock, tape an outline or make a box to the tank's dimentions, break up the dry rock into smaller peices and scape it up. 

with dry rock, to keep it together, i'm going to use zip ties, and if need be drill a hole in both rocks to keep them together as i would like, once they are all zip tied together and hold strong, you can start to work in the putty, let it dry, then cut off the zip ties.


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

thmh said:


> if your tight on cash, i recommend going to home depot and buy or rent all their tools, then you can just return it after your done



I ended up buying a 1/2 " 12" long drill bit. Will be usefull if i need to pass some wires through walls one day 

I will probably use a combination of zip ties and acrylic rods.

If anybody needs to borrow the 1/2" drill bit, let me know


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

jd81 said:


> I ended up buying a 1/2 " 12" long drill bit. Will be usefull if i need to pass some wires through walls one day
> 
> I will probably use a combination of zip ties and acrylic rods.
> 
> If anybody needs to borrow the 1/2" drill bit, let me know


NOTED!  i hope everything works out for you! oh and since your drilling, you might aswell drill some extra holes for frag plugs so you can easily place them on your rock.


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

thmh said:


> NOTED!  i hope everything works out for you! oh and since your drilling, you might aswell drill some extra holes for frag plugs so you can easily place them on your rock.


Thanks 
Yes, that's a good idea too. I will probably do that.


----------

